# Prisoners of the Ghostland: Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Western mit Nicolas Cage



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Prisoners of the Ghostland: Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Western mit Nicolas Cage* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Prisoners of the Ghostland: Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Western mit Nicolas Cage*


----------



## Cleriker999 (16. August 2021)

Gute mann diese nic cage


----------



## afrotobi (16. August 2021)

Man liebt ihn oder hasst ihn den guten alten Nic Cage. Ich für meinen Teil bin Fan und fande ihn in den letzten Jahren am Besten in JOE.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2021)

Hier werden ja nicht nur Westernelemente mit SciFi vermischt, sondern auch noch Eastern (mit den Schwertern usw).
Was ich davon halten soll weiß ich noch nicht.
Western & SciFi davon hatte ich zuletzt "Cowboys& Aliens" gesehen.  Der ging so.
Am besten finde ich aus diesem Genremix "Westworld". Den Film mit Yul Brynner. Der Serie kenne ich noch nicht.
Ich würde mir wünschen das Nicolas Cage wieder an alte Erfolge anknüpfen kann.
Die letzten Jahre hat er ja nur noch B - und C Movies gedreht.


----------



## DarkWing13 (16. August 2021)

Würde nicht zuviel erwarten...
N. Cage ist schon vor Jahren in die B und C Movie Riege abgerutscht.
Wahrscheinlich ein Film der in Richtung "Zombieland" geht.


----------

